# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Aldactone/Lasix cycle

## raar230

I have aldatone and lasix..I here takeing the aldactone with lasix helps with cramps cuz its potassium sparing..but I here lasix makes you to flat..anyways I have a saturday show any suggestions on how to cycle this..aldactone=50mg/pill
lasix=40mg/pill

----------


## MIKE_XXL

This should have been address by you about 4 weeks out of the show, diuretics are not to be facked with, they can KILL you...only aldectone is potassium sparing, Lasix is a loop diuretic and very dangarouse...niether one of those diuretics i would recomend for a show...XXL

----------


## MrMent1on

I usually use Dyazide which is potassium sparing and works very well for me. I usually cut water at 7pm and take 2 caps then in the morning take another. little to no cramping.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

ONly 3/4 of Dyazide is potassium sparing, the other 1/4 is a loop diuretic similar to Lasix...just for the info...however it is my favorite diuretic as well...XXL




> I usually use Dyazide which is potassium sparing and works very well for me. I usually cut water at 7pm and take 2 caps then in the morning take another. little to no cramping.

----------


## raar230

ok! thats not what I have to work with! I have my aldactone and lasix! how shall I do with what I got...sorry guys I am a lttle irritable! ya know starting to deplete!  :Wink:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

50mg split into two 25mg of aldecton starting thursday, same dose on friday...now for lasix after cutting your water on Friday use 20mg of lasix...go to sleep wait to see how you look in the morning if you are still holding water (and do not confuse extra water with a little bit of fat still remaining like so many do) best way to see if you are still holding pinch the top of your hand, if the skin is 2mm thick you are almost dry...also watch your face...if it's sunken in you are dry...however if you are not yet dry i would drop another 20mg of Lasix in the morning and eat some dry carbs right after, ricecakes, donuts etc....good luck...get some Quinine, it's a mineral that prevents cramping, use it thursday, friday and staurday...drink pidiailte (baby hydration formula) after the show and sunday morning to avoid a rebound...good luck....XXL

----------

